# warning to users of "Braplast" tubs



## Tombo46 (Aug 5, 2010)

I bought 30 "Braplast" tubs at Hamm. Went to put a gecko in one and only realised when I was putting the lid on that there are NO HOLES in the lid.

I'm unsure whether these were genuine or not but its worth checking if you're used to using them a lot and wouldn't usually check.


----------



## Madhouse5 (Jun 6, 2011)

Tombo46 said:


> I bought 30 "Braplast" tubs at Hamm. Went to put a gecko in one and only realised when I was putting the lid on that there are NO HOLES in the lid.
> 
> I'm unsure whether these were genuine or not but its worth checking if you're used to using them a lot and wouldn't usually check.


there holes in mine there in the groves running round the top so they can be stacked 

Paul


----------



## Tombo46 (Aug 5, 2010)

Madhouse5 said:


> there holes in mine there in the groves running round the top so they can be stacked
> 
> Paul


None in mine!


----------



## SleepyD (Feb 13, 2008)

Madhouse5 said:


> there holes in mine there in the groves running round the top so they can be stacked


ditto ~ all my braplast tubs have the rim groves and holes : victory:
Tombo did you order Lucky Reptile BraPlast flip-lip tubs or plain BraPlast tubs... only think the plain ones are for food/goods storage


----------



## Tombo46 (Aug 5, 2010)

SleepyD said:


> ditto ~ all my braplast tubs have the rim groves and holes : victory:
> Tombo did you order Lucky Reptile BraPlast flip-lip tubs or plain BraPlast tubs... only think the plain ones are for food/goods storage


Must have been the food ones. These were from a guy in Hamm who had tonnes of them! Thought it was worth mentioning incase people had the same problem and didn't realise!


----------



## MP reptiles (Dec 30, 2010)

Ye i got 15 from surreypetsupplies, they all have air holes and the grooves for stacking.


----------



## vetdebbie (Jan 4, 2008)

Possibly a manufacturing fault. We have literally hundreds of them and we have 1 lid with no holes. Vry useful as it turned out as I was using it as an egg box.


----------



## JamesJ (Apr 12, 2008)

We found a few had no holes in last year! And these were mixed in with a batch that had holes as normal. So we always check them now.


----------



## JamesJ (Apr 12, 2008)

James_and_Hana said:


> We found a few had no holes in last year! And these were mixed in with a batch that had holes as normal. So we always check them now.


Just to add we had some more arrive from surrey pet supplies without holes (1.3L the 3L we ordered had them).

In the first batch we only realised after a fatality, I took some dwarf hamsters to doncaster that had been arranged for collection and checking on them in the day I found one dead and the other shaking from oxygen starvation, I was gutted  we then found a few on our table with geckos in. Now we check them all.

Im not saying its surreys fault at all they are just the sellers who have ordered them in that wway, now we've had 2 batches like it we have emailed them to let them know too so hopefully no more deaths occur from it.


----------



## Tombo46 (Aug 5, 2010)

James_and_Hana said:


> Just to add we had some more arrive from surrey pet supplies without holes (1.3L the 3L we ordered had them).
> 
> In the first batch we only realised after a fatality, I took some dwarf hamsters to doncaster that had been arranged for collection and checking on them in the day I found one dead and the other shaking from oxygen starvation, I was gutted  we then found a few on our table with geckos in. Now we check them all.
> 
> Im not saying its surreys fault at all they are just the sellers who have ordered them in that wway, now we've had 2 batches like it we have emailed them to let them know too so hopefully no more deaths occur from it.


I sent a gecko out in one before I realised. Thankfully it was perfectly fine. Small Mammals use more oxygen if I remember rightly. If I had couriered it instead of the new keeper picking it up then I'm sure it would have died.


----------

